# GT this summer, unfamiliar with proper etiquettes, what to bring, etc.



## Kalenus13 (9 Apr 2017)

As the title suggests I'm clueless...

Just a Tpr.


----------



## Kalenus13 (9 Apr 2017)

Just noticed I posted this in the wrong place.

And I have no clue where a delete button or move post button is.

This is embarrassing.


----------

